# BART Extension To San Jose



## WhoozOn1st (May 5, 2009)

First task is relocating a UP line.

VTA begins clearing way for BART to San Jose line


----------



## sechs (May 6, 2009)

How much does UP actually use those tracks?

Maybe a couple of trains come through at Julian in San Jose. They've practically abandoned the Milpitas Sub already (I think VTA owns it, anyhow), and the Milpitas Yard isn't much more than storage.


----------



## Dan O (May 6, 2009)

WhoozOn1st said:


> First task is relocating a UP line.
> VTA begins clearing way for BART to San Jose line



Cool. I recall riding BART under the bay way back in 1974. I think it was fairly new then. I lived in San Mateo and at that time there was no BART service there. I don't know if that ever changed. I see this is on the east side of the bay.

Dan


----------



## jis (May 6, 2009)

Dan O said:


> Cool. I recall riding BART under the bay way back in 1974. I think it was fairly new then. I lived in San Mateo and at that time there was no BART service there. I don't know if that ever changed. I see this is on the east side of the bay.


BART goes only upto Millbrae along the Peninsula.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (May 6, 2009)

Dan O said:


> I recall riding BART under the bay way back in 1974. I think it was fairly new then.


BART began revenue service on 9-11-72, and transbay service (tube under the bay) commenced on 9-16-74, so yeah, Dan O, it was new when you rode.

BART Chronology, January 1947 - March 2009 (pdf).


----------



## Dan O (May 6, 2009)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Dan O said:
> 
> 
> > I recall riding BART under the bay way back in 1974. I think it was fairly new then.
> ...


Thanks. I thought it was new..the under the bay part.


----------



## George Harris (May 7, 2009)

jis said:


> Dan O said:
> 
> 
> > Cool. I recall riding BART under the bay way back in 1974. I think it was fairly new then. I lived in San Mateo and at that time there was no BART service there. I don't know if that ever changed. I see this is on the east side of the bay.
> ...


Given Caltrain, and the current plans to electrify same, it would be redundant for BART to go further down the Peninsula.


----------



## tp49 (May 8, 2009)

George Harris said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > Dan O said:
> ...


The extension to Downtown San Jose is actually an extension from Fremont in the East Bay and would not extend further down the peninsula.


----------



## George Harris (May 12, 2009)

tp49 said:


> George Harris said:
> 
> 
> > jis said:
> ...


Knew that. My reference was toward extending BART south from Milbrae, which so far I know is not being planned and would be most unlikely to happen.


----------

